# thumbnail question



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

I have built a 36 gal viv (pic at bottom) and plan on keeping thumbs in it. 
questions 1. what thumbs work best in groups of 4+ 2. should groups be even numbers 3. what are the bright orange ones with blue speckled legs called 

no frogs will be bought till end of February so tank can settle (sorry for crappy pic)
more orchids will be added to net pots and cork piece


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

1- vents, amazonicus, lamasi, vanzolinii
2- even or odd, doesn't matter. I prefer male heavy
3- Ranitomeya imitator veradero


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Good group thumbs are Ventramaculata (vents), Amazonica, Lamasi/Sirensis, Variabilis, Summersi, and Vanzolini. Fantastica can be grouped but I believe it's a little more important to have equal numbers of sexs. Most of the others the sex ratio and even or odd numbers is not crucial. 
I think that the blue and orange you are thinking of is Varadero Imitator. Is this what you are referring to? Imitators do best in pairs, as in one pair per viv. Imitators are a wonderful first thumbnail.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Add some more broms or film cans


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

i found the answer too #3 and you are very close but is this an avalible type of frog?

Ranitomeya amazonica Arena blanca morph
This is a relatively recently discovered morph of R. amazonica. It also occurs in the vicinity of Iquitos. For some time we suspected that these frogs may have belonged to a new species, although extensive genetic data place them nested within the amazonica clade. Many individuals bear a striking resemblance to the sympatric R. reticulata; we suspect this may represent another instance of Muellerian mimicry in poison frogs.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nope, not available


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Why is the hair sticking to it's hind quarters tinted blue? It is a stunning frog.

JBear


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Good taste though, that's beautiful! The closest things might be Ranitomeya ventrimaculata “Blackwater” and Ranitomeya ventrimaculata “Iquitos Red/Orange”. They can both be seen here. Ranitomeya ventrimaculata | Understory Enterprises


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

These are now being offered by Mark Pepper


----------

